
Ask HN: Do you create music? Let's hear it! - kyro
I've noticed that many of the hackers I've spoken to create their own music. I myself dabble in digital music, hip hop beats and what not, and know that others in this community do as well. I thought it'd be interesting to see the musical productions of hackers here. Maybe we'll see some patterns, who knows. So if you're a musician, pro or amateur, let's hear it.<p>Also, please specify what software you use, if any, in creating your music, for recording/mixing/mastering/etc.<p>I'll start with myself - http://www.virb.com/kyro - nothing terribly impressive. I have gotten much better since, I will tell you! I use Logic Pro 8 mainly now, but have also used Reason 4. Notes are entered in using a MIDI keyboard.
======
trafficlight
I use FL Studio myself. <http://thesixtyone.com/abledanger>

I've also recorded some vocals using Adobe Audition and the USB Rock Band
microphone. Not too shabby.

~~~
lsternlicht
Trafficlight, this is some really good stuff you got going. Keep it up!
Especially Topography of the Sun

~~~
aaronblohowiak
I like the production value, but I think it's past time we put 'Amen Brother'
out to pasture. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SaFTm2bcac>

~~~
simplify
I disagree. I believe its discovery and wide use turns it into a respectable
genre. Its use shouldn't be looked down upon any more than the use of the
blues progression.

------
gdp
Neat thread, I'm keen to see what comes out of it.

I've since moved away, but I was in a band called Dynamo Go back in New
Zealand. We released an album for free in April this year:

<http://www.dynamo-go.com/>

Drums were tracked in a pro studio using protools, then the rest of the album
was recorded using Ardour and UbuntuStudio with LADSPA plugins. The final
master was done by somebody else using some other software.

We had done a couple of EPs and had been pretty unimpressed by the immense
financial risks we had to take in order to get a distributor on board - having
gone down that path previously and having had to work exceptionally hard just
to recoup our investment, we released the full album for free, based on the
fact that it involved zero upfront investment and lots more people would hear
it. It worked out pretty well. It still gets half a dozen downloads a week,
last time I checked my webserver stats.

------
elblanco
I grew up in the demoscene, but got too old to keep hanging in it. I'm part of
a bunch of semi-retired demo sceners and put out tunes and releases every once
in a grand while.

<http://fulcrum.antisoc.net/>

I did the music for this demo
<http://fulcrum.antisoc.net/filemanager/active?fid=102>

And a few other songs...they run a gamut of styles
<http://fulcrum.antisoc.net/filemanager/active?fid=97>
<http://fulcrum.antisoc.net/filemanager/active?fid=93>
<http://fulcrum.antisoc.net/filemanager/active?fid=84>
<http://fulcrum.antisoc.net/filemanager/active?fid=76>
<http://fulcrum.antisoc.net/filemanager/active?fid=61>
<http://fulcrum.antisoc.net/filemanager/active?fid=72>
<http://fulcrum.antisoc.net/filemanager/active?fid=69>

------
patrickryan
<http://www.thesixtyone.com/patrickryan/>
<http://www.ilike.com/artist/Patrick+Ryan+Music>

Hardware - Presonus Firepod, Sterling Audio ST55 condenser mic, MXL 604 small
condenser mic, ART MPA Gold Preamp

Software - Logic Express (for larger projects), Garageband (Simple and Easy)

~~~
baddox
+1 for Presonus Firepod. It's precisely what I use. Your stuff sounds good.
<http://www.tshaddox.com/?cat=10> if you're interested.

------
mattdennewitz
<http://myspace.com/motion>

two of us, both in chicago. npr says we "reinvent phil spectors wall of sound
as a 50 foot tall electric fence." software-wise, we use ableton live for loop
control.

will be headlining our label showacse @ midpoint music fest (cincinnati, oh)
on sept. 27, then pop montreal (montreal, quebec, canada) on oct. 3, if anyone
wants to swing in and geek out!

~~~
kyro
Awesome. I've tried getting into Live before, but the interface was a bit too
different for my tastes. Everyone I speak to says great things about it
though, and how it handles sampling/audio really well. I should give it
another go.

Congrats on the shows!

~~~
mattdennewitz
thanks!

live makes loop construction and synchronized playback as easy as clicking a
mouse. its just plain amazing. everything from there on is icing on the icing
on the cake.

------
thunk
I got so fed up with the entire composition/synthesis/recording software genre
-- for reasons I'll soon document elsewhere -- that I've written a new music
authoring platform specifically for hackers. And it's Different. I've
mentioned it here before, but I'll be releasing the alpha Real Soon Now (like,
in days you could count on your fingers). Stay tuned.

~~~
nihilocrat
Mind posting a link of where we can check in on the status? I'm curious what
your criticisms of current software are.

~~~
thunk
There isn't a project page I can point you at yet, but I'll submit it here
soon. Feel free to email me if you think you missed the post.

------
omgsean
Sort of electro-pop rock, and my love for 80s synth pop mixed together:

<http://tindeck.com/listen/cqcc> <http://tindeck.com/listen/vqjv>

I'm looking for a vocalist to collaborate with, if anyone out there is
interested.

~~~
thesethings
hello madchester!

------
cdoyle85
Jazzy, funky, socially conscious hip hop

<http://www.myspace.com/themetaboogie>

~~~
baddox
I don't like jazz, funk, or hip hop, yet I really liked your music. Good job.

------
Pistos2
My modest, slowly-expanding collection of classical piano recordings:
<http://blog.purepistos.net/index.php/piano/> Obviously, being classical
music, I didn't compose any of it.

All recordings played on a Yamaha P-120; piped directly from piano line out to
onboard line in on an old P4. Recorded with Audacity on Gentoo Linux, in which
minor touchups (normalization, etc.) are done. Final export is MP3 format, and
these are published on my blog.

Next pieces due for recording and publishing will be Beethoven's Sonata
Pathetique, first and third movements (the second is already published). I
take requests, so if anyone had anything they'd like to hear, let me know.

------
dryicerx

        /dev/hda > /dev/audio

~~~
uninverted
I just scared the hell out of my neighbors. :)

------
PhilChristensen
I go back and forth between writing electronic music and performing intensely
improvisational rock music. I've got a lot of my personal music on my main
site at <http://www.philchristensenmusic.com> \-- for this kind of stuff, I
use ProTools as my main interface, running Ableton Live and Reason as ReWire
slaves, as well as using a large number of Native Instruments plugins,
particularly Guitar Rig and Absynth.

With my band seaflux, we've been spending a lot more time on social network
promotion, and so although we've got a lot of linked content on our main site
at <http://seaflux.com> , much of our material is available on our profiles on
Facebook (<http://www.facebook.com/pages/seaflux/27070655285>), ReverbNation
(<http://www.reverbnation.com/seaflux>), and of course of tons of videos on
YouTube (<http://youtube.com/seafluxmusic>). Due to the improvisational nature
of this band, our best recordings so far are live shows, which end up getting
recorded just with a stereo mic setup.

------
nitrogen
Any other Acid Pro users? Here's my equipment/software list:

Acid Pro ZynAddSubFX Loads of VST plugins Lexicon PCM81 BSS BLU-160 (this is
an installed sound processor that I cajole into doing bizarre and unintended
things) Some AKG mics Wurlitzer epiano Ensoniq SQ-80 MicroKORG A couple other
keyboards

Here are some old tracks from when I used to use myspace:
<http://myspace.com/n2a>

------
JakeIsAVirus
I'm a CS student, a hobby programmer/very-amateur quasi-hacker, and a
musician. I'm the lead singer and guitarist of a band called Martyr Your
Muses. We are really just getting started, and our myspace page is still
pretty ugly, but you can listen to some of the music at
<http://www.myspace.com/martyryourmuses>

~~~
sgrytoyr
Wow, that is really, really good. Excellent vocals and interesting tunes.

~~~
JakeIsAVirus
Thank you very much! We work really hard at it. I grew up listing to punk and
it's variants. So there is a lot of influence from that area, but I love the
sounds I find in different types of music, from ragtime to swing to blues,
classic rock, indie, cabaret, folk, Celtic, and so on.

------
baddox
I use Cubase SX3 and the occasional Reason on Windows. I focus more on
melodies and progressions than the actual "radio-readiness" of my productions.
Nevertheless, someone might like the stuff.

Here is my most recent short instrumental piece: [http://www.tshaddox.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/08/the-point...](http://www.tshaddox.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/08/the-point.mp3) . Here are two full-blown songs with
lyrics, they are both light-hearted and sort of geeky:
[http://www.tshaddox.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/03/falling-f...](http://www.tshaddox.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/03/falling-for-some-time.mp3) and
[http://www.tshaddox.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/03/science.m...](http://www.tshaddox.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/03/science.mp3) . All of my compositions are be found
here (along with the ability to stream the MP3's):
<http://www.tshaddox.com/?cat=10>

------
kolya3
Last thing I put out though haven't tested on the dance floor yet:
[http://soundcloud.com/nickolay/nickolay-funky-zippa-ruby-
sky...](http://soundcloud.com/nickolay/nickolay-funky-zippa-ruby-skye-remix)

I use Reason 4 exclusively. Never had the time to figure out any other piece
of sotware. Now that ReCord works flawlessly with Reason, I won't need to.

------
lux
Yes! I'm actually working on transitioning in the next year to a
technomad/touring lifestyle so I can focus on music more.

I'm at <http://thesixtyone.com/johnnybroadway> or
<http://www.johnnybroadway.com/>

~~~
lux
To also mention what I use:

\- GarageBand for recording through a Tascam US-122 (keep looking at higher
end ones, but keep putting the purchase off... :) \- Guitars mostly direct
input w/ GB's built-in amps. My stage amp is a Fender Blues Jr. + jamman
looper and a few other pedals... \- Vocals through an Apex 460 condenser mic
\- Drums mostly electronic or sampled, with a V-drum lite for playing

I've also got a bunch of random stuff I can break out as needed, shakers,
tambourine, ukelele, banjo, harmonica, etc. I also got a little nanokey
keyboard recently and wanna get the nanokontrol next since I bought Ableton
suite recently to play with more electronic sounds.

------
patrics
Mostly given up these days tho still messing around with Logic 9 and strumming
guitar - heres an old demo track (apologies for the vocals :)
<http://mindshaft.net/mindshaft-old/electricblue.mp3>

------
ABrandt
I too have noticed a rather obvious connection between hacking and music.
Perhaps it has something to do with the parts of the brain that both require
(I'm no neuroscientist though).

As for me, playing music was a big part of my life growing up but I simply
couldn't muster the discipline to keep practicing. My love for music is still
strong though and my ultimate goal is to help those more disciplined than I
succeed. And here's the shameless plug...

My project is currently a very minimum viable product (hopefully) to replace
record companies. If you're interested, check out <http://beatnex.com>

------
chazchazam
I made a little bit while I was in high school (last year) We had a music tech
lab. I used garage band to start but quickly changed to Logic Pro. It's mostly
loops and some of my own guitar playing.
<http://www.reverbnation.com/charliemccowan> The song "Serious Injuries May
Occur" was made using loops in combination with the sound files of the popular
game Portal. I made lyrics by editing and combining lines from the game. A
warning, it is a little on the dark side following the nature of the game.

------
Rainerbird
<http://www.myspace.com/giraffeincognito>

I use mainly pro tools and reason to power my drums. Most instruments other
than drum samples and synth I record myself.

------
tjr
Here's a couple... first one I composed, and played with numerous others (I'm
on electric piano here):

[http://www.atmospherecontrolmusic.com/free/bsol_a-merry-
hear...](http://www.atmospherecontrolmusic.com/free/bsol_a-merry-heart.mp3)

This one was improvised with another keyboard player:

<http://www.atmospherecontrolmusic.com/free/flow_part-one.mp3>

I mostly use Tracktion for recording software, though this first track was
recorded in multiple takes at several studios, and the latter was initially
recorded on ProTools.

------
surgesg
I'm actually a composer who got interested in coding as a way to realize my
music. Using Pure Data and Max/MSP, along with a bit of SuperCollider.

<http://www.gregsurges.com>

------
nihilocrat
I used to make music with Reason, originally purely for the music itself but
later on for video games. You can listen to it here
(<http://nil.cjb.net/music/>), some of the later tracks are actually present
in video game competition entries. Occasionally I tried Ableton Live but the
interface really bothered me and I could never get anything of the same
quality out of it. I lost motivation/time to create more music at about the
time I was trying to transition from randomly banging stuff out into imagining
a song and then actually trying to make it. The random process was easy but
ultimately frustrating, as it yielded something good only about 1 session out
of 5.

I have zero music education, and I can't play an actual physical instrument.
When I was a kid, I hated most music and complained that rock/rap/etc all
sounded the same. I only really enjoyed classical music or music from
videogames, both of which were entirely instrumental. I can't understand
lyrics in songs 80% of the time. I am tone deaf (probably not medically) and
had to learn scales because I couldn't tell that what I was making was
horribly out of key until other people told me.

I get really annoyed if the stuff I make isn't mixed/mastered to sound vaguely
professional, and get quite a bit of enjoyment adding and tweaking effects on
synthesizers. When I listen to music, I can't help imagining how they created
the sounds they did (usually when synthesizers are involved).

------
DanielBMarkham
I think this is one of the best posts on HN ever. Somebody should accumulate
the top ten of these and make a Hacker News album!

I'm a Sonar user but I'm still trying to figure the dang software out. I
bought the full Cakewalk suite, I am an amateur keyboardist, and I can
improvise melodies and such, it's just the software that is so complicated it
destroys my ability to be creative.

But I'll get it one day. I've setup my rack behind my development desk, so
whenever I need a break from coding I'm playing with the system. It's just a
matter of time.

------
24pfilms
I'm a hack musician...played all instruments except the drums. Garageband...

Sorry about the weak lyrics...placeholder.

<http://www.moorefilms.com/heyman.htm>

------
empika
great thread and some great music! Ive just had my first digital release on
british leftfield drum and bass label Scientific Wax under the name Social
Engineer :) <http://soundcloud.com/social-engineer>
<http://www.scientificwax.com/>

------
crux
I'm in a death metal band. We're actually recording a new album right now; I'm
off to the studio in half an hour. But our previous album is available free
here: <http://music.flamingtusk.com>

I guess it's not a very hackery style of music to play. But when it comes to
our web stuff we're very cutting edge.

------
SwellJoe
I just posted the first chiptune I've composed in many years here (LSDJ on an
original grey Gameboy): <http://8bitcollective.com/music/algernon/Snuffles/>

And this is a rough mix of an old punk rock tune I wrote years ago but
recorded for the first time earlier this year (live guitar and vocals, live
tracked electronic drums, and synthesized bass, recorded in REAPER):
<http://obsceneart.com/examples/better.mp3>

I've been trying to figure out how to mix punk rock and chiptunes, but haven't
actually made a solid attempt at it yet (though a C64 _is_ playing bass on
that second track; the later versions have live bass playing, and I liked it
better, but they're inaccessible at the moment, on a machine that isn't
exactly working).

------
movix
<http://dptv.co.uk/weasleboy-tearmeup.mp3>

Old school tape recorder

------
dfranke
I'm a n00b at it. I'm classically trained, most of what I listen to is
Renaissance or Baroque, but I try to write in relatively modern style, mostly
for a solo tenor vocalist with piano accompaniment. However, I've yet to
compose anything that I like enough to publish. I use Rosegarden and a Yamaha
PSR-S500.

------
NoBSWebDesign
We've been keeping quiet for the last few months while we brought in our new
singer, but are about to start performing again... Moment of Inertia
(<http://www.moirocks.net>)

We record in a studio which uses Logic Pro.

------
gintas
Piano & pencil.

------
maryrosecook
I make music in Ableton Live. I sing, play an electric guitar, a microKORG, a
child's glockenspiel and assorted things (plastic bottles, lamps, doors,
cassette tapes etc.)

<http://maryrosecookmusic.com>

------
axod
I mess around on the piano, started using Logic Express a bit which is
awesome.

Here's a song with no lyrics (I haven't quite mastered the writing lyrics bit
yet)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8kEoN0tJZ0>

------
jamesbritt
I've no new stuff to post but here's some old stuff:

<http://www.jamesbritt.com/chinese-forehead/>

There are some links on there to some mp3s. I keep meaning to stick more stuff
up on archive.org.

------
pie
I've been a musician for about 12 years. Lost focus recently; too busy
concentrating on programming projects, and much of the work is remarkably
similar.

Mostly I've used Cubase for sequencing and audio (although I've used Pro
Tools, Sonar, and Logic too). Kontakt and the now-defunct Gigasampler for
sampling. I mostly use samples, but a few synth engines are great, like the
Albino series and some sample-based hybrids like Atmosphere. Waves collection
for most DSP. I could go on and on here.

After all that, there's nothing recent to show off. Time to haul out some of
the old equipment.

------
adw
Little netlabel I run/ran: <http://www.hiddenmusic.co.uk/>. I'm Covert. (Oh,
software: Reason mostly, sample editing in Audacity.)

~~~
thomasswift
Great stuff! You get Reason to sound really good, if you didn't say that I
would have never guessed you were using it. Props

~~~
adw
Thank you!

Actually, I reckon Redpoint – friends of mine – do an even better job of
wringing un-Reason sounds out of Reason. They're even more in debt to Boards
of Canada than I am, though. Of my stuff, "Symbolic" was written while I was
listening to a hell of a lot of Ulrich Schnauss and quite a bit of 70s/80s
Wire; there was going to be a cover of Wire's "Map Ref" on there for a while
which really hammered that home...

------
dkersten
I mess about with Reason 4 and a MIDI keyboard, but I'm pretty bad at it and
have nothing worth sharing ;-)

My little brother is pretty good at it though and has just started studying
sound engineering.

~~~
tlrobinson
Me too. I built a x0xb0x (<http://www.ladyada.net/make/x0xb0x/> \- it's a
pretty impressive project, Ladyada does great stuff) a few years ago and play
around with it occasionally, but I've realized I'm much better at enjoying
other people's music than creating my own.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
the 303 has quite possibly the worst interface in the history of the galaxy
(imnsho)

~~~
tlrobinson
I wasn't sure if it was 303 or the x0xb0x, but I agree (they're slightly
different, I think. I haven't used a real 303)

~~~
dkersten
Regardless, I'd love a x0xb0x :-P One day, one day...

------
dangrover
I wrote this tongue-in-cheek number one night when I was frustrated and didn't
feel like coding:

<http://files.dangrover.com/siliconvalleylament-sofar.mp4>

I just thought it would be funny to write a song about Silicon Valley in a
cheesy broadwayish/Sondheimish style. Might finish it if I get around to it.

The song was improvised on keyboard and recorded, then I used a speech
synthesizer for the vocals, as I hate the sound of my own voice.

------
rivo
German pop music. Formerly major label.

<http://www.rivodrei.de/>

The first album was recorded and mixed in Logic. The second album was recorded
with Logic but the engineer who is currently mixing it switched to ProTools.
The music itself is all handmade by us, the musicians.

I quit a well paid job in IT to do this full-time a few years back when we got
signed. I guess the experience was much like being an entrepreneur.

------
jawngee
<http://soundcloud.com/chunky-g/tracks>

Most of the stuff is from over a decade ago.

Interestingly(?) I wrote all the software I made the music with:

[http://www.sonicspot.com/aliendiskosystems/aliendiskosystems...](http://www.sonicspot.com/aliendiskosystems/aliendiskosystems.html)

<http://www.sonicspot.com/xrazor/xrazor.html>

------
eswat
I mostly just mess around with Korg DS-10 for the Nintendo DS. I'm very much
an amateur so it takes me a long time to create anything listenable with it...

~~~
mattdennewitz
ds-10 rules!

------
blinks
Electronica, compared to Brian Eno and Joe Satriani; I'm on Last.FM
(<http://www.last.fm/music/Hacker+Blinks>) and AmieStreet
(<http://amiestreet.com/music/hacker-blinks/>)

Oh, and tools: earlier stuff was with Reason, later stuff with Logic; mostly
just playing around on a little Oxygen synth.

------
thinkcomp
<http://www.aarongreenspan.com/speakers>

Cakewalk Express on a ten-year-old SoundBlaster Live! MP3 5.1+.

------
computerofmeat
This is my band: <http://www.themintchicks.com/>

We're pretty successful in my home country of New Zealand. We've won awards
and had a gold record. We're now based in Portland, OR and getting a little
bit happening there.

We use Pro-tools mostly, with some Logic for it's bank of sounds and I made
the video on that homepage with Toonboom, Photoshop and Motion.

------
ranebo
I'm a casual musician that lately also makes music creation software for the
iPhone <http://www.hopefullyuseful.com/>

My brother (Co-Creator of Simple Songwriter) is a more serious musician that
uses Cubase and Ableton Live from memory. <http://www.thetransients.net>

------
hotdog003
I'm tinkering with a melody myself, but it's not much yet. You can see what I
have so far with this lilypond source:

\header { title="Untitled" meter="Slow and dreamfully" } \relative c'' { \clef
treble \time 4/4 \key f \major bes,8. f'16 r8 c'8-> ~ c2 d,8. a'16 r8 e'8->( ~
e4 c4) bes,8. f'16 r8 c'8-> ~ c2 g,8. d'16 r8 a'8->( ~ a4 f4) }

------
rbreve
yes I create electronic music <http://soundcloud.com/codekat>
<http://www.thesixtyone.com/codekat/> and this is my experimental ambient
project <http://rizomasessions.com>

------
simonista
I recorded and produced an EP of original songs by my brother. They're mostly
acoustic guitar and voice, although we throw in harmonies, electric guitar and
bass, light percussion, and an accordian(!) as well.

You can find it at www.lukewilliamsmusic.com

We used Pro Tools and 3 mics (sm57, sm58 and a condensor which I've forgotten
the name of) to do the whole thing.

------
thekevinscott
I play a politician (Eugene Grant) trying to get elected. He has a rock band
and sings about the joys of campaigning and politics.

Our "music video" -> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehsQhMbvqdA>

I use Pro Tools with an MBox

<http://www.eugenegrant.us>

------
bbgm
Haven't written anything meaningful in a while, but you can find some of my
material on Soundcloud

<http://soundcloud.com/dnm/sets/all-music-1>

Recently switched to Ableton Live after many years of Cubase. Make extensive
use of Reaktor, Kontakt, and the Kore2 software these days.

------
marcamillion
I must say that I am impressed with the amount of constructive criticism and
feedback here.

Normally commenters on the interwebs tend to be flaming, annoying and very
derogatory, but it seems that in this thread (not sure if it's HN specific)
people actually listen to other people's music and give good feedback.
Impressed!

------
xtimesninety
<http://nelobanda.com> i'm part of Nelo at ang Tala, a pop/rock band in the
Philippines. I compose the songs and play vocals and guitars. We're planning
on recording a new album all DIY using a USB condenser mic with built in mixer
from Samson (GM1U).

------
joshsharp
I used to spend a lot of time mucking around in FL Studio. All decidedly
amateur, but if anyone's interested there are a few songs at
<http://drop.io/joshs_music>

You might like to try "I'll be back later", it features some, uh, catchy..
vocals from a friend.

------
rbxbx
I do solo (mostly)electronic music under the handle robad pills, just put out
a (free) new album at <http://www.sickmode.org/> called "let's get cynical"

There's also 56 other releases there, maybe more hacker in spirit than
technical prowess though ;)

------
tigerthink
<http://www.youtube.com/guitarsoloservice>

Garageband.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Well done!

------
shaunxcode
<http://www.purevolume.com/drugshit> \- straight edge/hardcore band I play
drums in. Recorded in one take by our friend. Lately I've been recording more
life stuff with a zoom h2 and I am really happy with that.

------
davepeck
Here are some trax I wrote for a recent laptop battle; in under three minutes
they must get you grooving and/or destroy your future ability to hear bass.

<http://davepeck.org/battles-of-yore/>

Fruity Loops.

------
cousin_it
I'm a casual musician: when the fancy comes, I write acoustic guitar thingies
and play them in the street.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBUq2QHXiyE>

------
Khary
Check out my site twiturm.com. Its sorta like a twitpic for musicians.

this is some of my music on it as well.
<http://twiturm.com/profile/blackcortez>

------
aaronblohowiak
I play Old-Time banjo: [http://aaronblohowiak.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/09/cold_fr...](http://aaronblohowiak.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/09/cold_frosty-09-20-09.mp3)

------
johnfn
I use FL Studio. I'm a total amateur. A lot of it is pretty bad, but it's fun
to write. <http://johnfn.newgrounds.com/audio/>

------
TTDaVeTT
<http://www.myspace.com/10jackdiamond>

Using cubase, a midi keyboard and VST's. It's mainly down-tempo with
electronic and hip hop.

------
sil3ntmac
My friend's band: <http://www.myspace.com/pulse22> Check it out if you like
Pink Floyd, psychadelic, melodic music

------
jporta
[http://www.last.fm/music/Juli%C3%A1n+Porta/Detr%C3%A1s+de+la...](http://www.last.fm/music/Juli%C3%A1n+Porta/Detr%C3%A1s+de+la+puerta)

FL, Audacity and that's it.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Funny. As I'm reading HN, I'm also watching Ghost Rider on TV and practicing
flute during the commercials.

Trust me, you don't want to hear anything I'll be playing for quite a while
:-)

------
andyleclair
<http://myspace.com/yaybuffet> Weird sample manipulation / ableton live /
reaktor / occasional vocoder

------
jfornear
This was a band I was in a few years ago:
<http://www.myspace.com/sometimesitrains>

We recorded with Cubase.

------
stevejohnson
I write music for hobby video games using Garageband:
<http://www.steveasleep.com/music>

------
th0ma5
<http://monorail42.googlepages.com/> made with python ;p

------
justintnt
<http://hea.dphon.es> reaktor / kontakt

------
spencerfry
I DJ once a week at a club/lounge. Does that count? :)

------
jtnak
I use LMMS a little bit. Not much.

------
adrianwaj
Anyone with commercial success?

~~~
jamesbritt
Well, I got to drink for free when I played ... :)

~~~
adrianwaj
James, just imagine if you believed in God ;)

------
leif
all my stuff's stuck on tape for the time being

------
zen53
<http://music.seanmccolgan.com> couple of mashups from back in the day.
Nothing special just playing around in Ableton.

